# I feel like such a bad owner



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian got into some cat litter the other day. I tried scooping it out of his mouth but was too late.
The next few days he's been off. Full of beans in the morning, but then very tired the rest of the day. He would eat breakfast but not dinner. 

So this morning I took him to the vet, even she said he doesn't seem like the usual Kian 
He has been admitted for x-rays and blood work, his temperature and heart rate are normal but his energy level and appetite are not there.

Hope you get better little buddy, see you this afternoon. :'(


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Thinking of you! Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

That does not make you a bad owner! Dogs get into things. It happens. Hope everything is alright!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope all is good. Dogs get into things so stopping kicking yourself. You guys are totally dedicated to that dog. 

Post when you know something.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Just got a call from the vet's office and he's coming home tonight.
He has some swelling in his tummy which was causing him to vomit and making him uncomfortable. Soft food for about a week with some meds.
Knowing him he will be back to normal once the rest of the cat litter is gone. Vet says by the x-rays she took he should pass it today or tomorrow.

It was weird seeing my little buddy so down and out. Lesson learned...no cat litter :

Lisa, Kian will need some run time with Catan.... hopefully we can all get together next weekend.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww. Poor baby. Glad he's going to be alright though.


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

Glad to hear he's better. And you're definitely not a bad owner! When our dog Graeme was just a pup, cat litter was a magnet to him. He was only three months old and new to the house and every time things went quiet, Graeme would be down in the kitty litter or come skulking down the hallway, his mouth full of it.
Luckily there's no more litter. The cat has graduated to outside but they always gravitate to the most disgusting and forbidden things, despite all your good efforts.


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm glad to here your pup will be Ok. By no means are you a bad owner though!

I have a "cat room" where the dogs can't get into it. One day I was cleaning and didn't quite close the gate behind me. Within 2 seconds Nina had some litter in her mouth. It can happen anytime to anyone, even when precautions are made to keep them safe.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We don't have cats anymore but when we did we had an extra bathroom that was the kitty bathroom because the dogs would always graze on the litter. It had a kid gate across the door so the cats could scoot under but the dogs couldn't.

If you catch your dog eating something he/she shouldn't eat try mixing water and hydrogen peroxide 2 to 1 and have them drink it. They will regurgitate whatever it was within 5-10 minutes. Dexter swallowed part of a plastic fork last summer. We had some peroxide in our first aid kit and he brought it back up quickly. Disaster avoided.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

You're definitely not a bad owner. It's a fact that dogs are especially fond of cat poop because it's really high in protein (gross). 

The only solution I can think of is maybe putting the cat litter somewhere that can be closed off with a baby gate high enough for the cat to jump over, but not your V?

Either that or that puppy bitter or sour spray - although I can see it getting quite annoying constantly spraying a litter box after your cat finishes his/her business. 

It's been about a week now. Hope Kian has recovered and is doing well.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We initially put the cat litter and food in a basement bathroom and cut out a cat entrance at the bottom of the door. It was a kit my in laws found online somehere that is a little arched hole with brushes lining it so the cats get brushed as they go in and out. It is hilarious to be in the bathroom and have Penny sticking most of her head through trying as hard as she can to reach a piece of cat food on the floor. 
Unfortunately the cats didn't like having to go from the second floor (their territory) to the basement for the litter with a crazy puppy obstacle in between so we've had some cat peeing on our bed problems. Lots of joys of being a pet owner.


----------

